# Kontaktlinsen --> Tips vom Optiker



## doc2903 (24. März 2014)

Hallo Gemeinde,
habe so einen Thread schon im Forum meines anderen Hobbys eröffnet und war überrascht wie viel Wissensbedarf da ist und konnte schon des öfteren helfen.

Wenn ihr Fragen zum Thema Kontaktlinsen habt, dann raus damit! Ich freu mich drauf....

Viele Grüße Benni


----------



## Onkel Manuel (25. März 2014)

Moin!

Selber Optiker oder hast du da jemanden in deinem Bekanntenkreis?

Da stell ich doch gleich mal eine Frage. Und zwar hatte ich damals für einen Monat Bausch + Lomb (war glaube ich PureVision Toric) Monatslinsen. Der Augenreflex ist bei mir nicht das Problem, sondern anscheinend produziere ich zuwenig Tränenflüssigkeit (welche laut dem einen Optiker auch noch leicht ölig ist), das mit der Hornhautverkrümmung im rechten Auge ist ne andere Geschichte. Auf jeden Fall hab ich die Sache nach 4 Wochen abgebrochen, weil die Augen nach längerem Tragen der Linsen gebrannt (speziell in klimatisierten Räumen) und die Augentropfen auch nichts gebracht haben... 

Daher wäre die Frage: Gibt es in meinem Fall eine Empfehlung für Tageslinsen?
(aktuell: -3.75/-2.50 | cyl. -1.25/-0.25 | A. 85/100)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (25. März 2014)

Ich bin zwar kein Optiker, aber mit Bausch und Lomb habe ich ohnehin immer wieder schlechte Erfahrungen (3 x "zwischendurch" ausprobiert) gemacht. Natürlich kann das bei jedem anders sein, aber da macht m. E. der Preis doch einen Unterschied.


----------



## doc2903 (25. März 2014)

Hallo Onkel Manuel, bin selber Optikermeister, und arbeite als Fachtrainer für die Kontaktlinsenanpassung, von daher sind die Infos aus "erster Hand" ;-))
Also: Tageslinsen kannst du probieren, allerdings kann ich die Hornhautverkrümmung nicht so präzise korrigieren wie mit Monatslinsen.
Die PureVision sind Linsen, die relativ viel Wasser am Auge benötigen, und die zusätzlich sehr empfindlich sind was das Pflegemittel angeht.
Versuch mal die AirOptix von Alcon, die kommen besser mit einem trockeneren Auge klar. Und benutze zur Pflege UNBEDINGT wasserstoffperoxid, z.B.AOSEPT


----------



## sun909 (25. März 2014)

Hi,
was kannst du mir als Tages- oder Wochenlinsen empfehlen, wenn vorher Hornhautriss in einem Auge war? (2jahre her)

Muss ich auf etwas besonderes achten, außer beim einsetzen und rausnehmen besonders vorsichtig zu sein?

Grüsse + Danke


----------



## Timo S. (25. März 2014)

Hi doc,
da beides Silikon Hydrogel Linsen sind, stellt sich natürlich die Frage, weshalb die B&L mehr Wasser benötigen soll, was du mir als Fachtrainer doch sicherlich beantworten kannst...


----------



## Timo S. (25. März 2014)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi,
> was kannst du mir als Tages- oder Wochenlinsen empfehlen, wenn vorher Hornhautriss in einem Auge war? (2jahre her)
> 
> Muss ich auf etwas besonderes achten, außer beim einsetzen und rausnehmen besonders vorsichtig zu sein?
> ...


Geh zu einem guten Anpasser, der sich dein Auge anschaut und mit dir verschiedenes testen kann.


----------



## cruysen (25. März 2014)

Dann schließe ich mich direkt mal an. Ich habe recht wenig Dioptrin (Bereich 0.5), aber dafür eine Hornhautverkrümmung auf beiden Augen. Zusätzlich habe ich eine Neurodermitis, die oft und gerne auch meine Augen angreift. Dementsprechend habe ich sehr empfindliche Augen und ich habe eigentlich wenig Hoffnung, dass Kontaktlinsen bei funktionieren.
Da mich besonders bei meinem anderen Hobby (Bogenschießen), aber auch beim biken die Brille öfter mal stört, würde ich eigentlich gerne mal Linsen testen. Welche Möglichkeiten gibt es denn da und es würdest du empfehlen?
Danke schon mal


----------



## doc2903 (25. März 2014)

Hi Timo, selbstverständlich....Der Wassergehalt einer PureVision liegt bei 36% Wassegehlat, der einer AirOptix bei 33%, von daher benötigt die AirOptix weniger Wasser vom Auge um sich wieder "aufzufüllen" (rehydrieren). Zusätzlich ist die Oberflächenbehandlung des Materials (Balafilcon) deutlich anders als bei anderen Herstellern.
Reicht dir das als Erklärung, oder sollen wir ausführlicher (fachlicher) werden, dan würde ich vorschlagen Austausch per PM
Zu sun: Ich schließe mich Timo zu 100% an, bei einer Augenverletzung ist die Ferndiagnose nicht möglich! Lass das Auge von einem erfahrenen Anpasser untersuchen, ich möchte hier auch fast zu einer medizinischen Abklärung raten, ob das Tragen von KL möglich ist.
Zu cruysen: Ist die ND nur um die Augen, oder auch auf den Augen selbst, also Bindehaut oder Hornhaut?


----------



## GrazerTourer (25. März 2014)

So, ich schließe mich auch an! 

- super trockene Augen und oft sehr rote Augen (aber sie brennen nicht/kaum). Gbit's da irgendein Allerweltsmittel außer medizinische Tropfen?
- Träger harter Kontaklinsen (-7 Dipotrien. Kein Astigmatismus) 

Welche weichen Linsen soll ich für diverse Sportarten nehmen? Mit den Acuvue Oasys 14 Tageslinsen bin ich im Urlaub (Windsurfen) recht zufrieden, kann diese aber nicht länger als ~12h tragen, wenn ich viel im/am Wasser und im Wind war, ohne dass sie anfangen am Abend weh zu tun. Beim Biken nehme ich die harten, obwohl sie suboptimal sind (Spiegelungen am Rand zB, wenn die Sonne im Herbst tief steht).


----------



## Timo S. (25. März 2014)

doc2903 schrieb:


> Hi Timo, selbstverständlich....Der Wassergehalt einer PureVision liegt bei 36% Wassegehlat, der einer AirOptix bei 33%, von daher benötigt die AirOptix weniger Wasser vom Auge um sich wieder "aufzufüllen" (rehydrieren). Zusätzlich ist die Oberflächenbehandlung des Materials (Balafilcon) deutlich anders als bei anderen Herstellern.
> Reicht dir das als Erklärung, oder sollen wir ausführlicher (fachlicher) werden, dan würde ich vorschlagen Austausch per PM
> Zu sun: Ich schließe mich Timo zu 100% an, bei einer Augenverletzung ist die Ferndiagnose nicht möglich! Lass das Auge von einem erfahrenen Anpasser untersuchen, ich möchte hier auch fast zu einer medizinischen Abklärung raten, ob das Tragen von KL möglich ist.
> Zu cruysen: Ist die ND nur um die Augen, oder auch auf den Augen selbst, also Bindehaut oder Hornhaut?


Hi,
reicht mir , es ging mir in der Hauptsache um die Äußerung, dass die PV im Vergleich zur AO viel Wasser benötigt, das hört sich nämlich nach deutlichem Unterschied an, der in der Praxis aber kaum relevant ist. Trockene Augen sind immer sehr speziell und wenn wirklich trocken meist kaum mit einer Weichlinse in den Griff zu bekommen.
Bin hier aber wieder raus, ist ja dein Fred. Viel Spass noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cruysen (25. März 2014)

doc2903 schrieb:


> Zu cruysen: Ist die ND nur um die Augen, oder auch auf den Augen selbst, also Bindehaut oder Hornhaut?


Um die Augen rum, die Lider sind gereizt und trocken. Die Augen oft etwas gerötet


----------



## Al_Gebra (25. März 2014)

Moin! Ich trage Monatslinsen. Ca. 9-10 Stunden am Tag, wobei ich leider recht trockene Augen habe. Als Pflegemittel verwende ich Alcon Optifree Evermoist. Ist nicht schlecht, bleibt angeblich bis 16 Stunden feucht...aber gibt es evtl. was noch besseres für langes Tragen? Ich habe auch andere ausprobiert (dieses Bio-Dings z.B.), aber teilweise musste ich die Linsen nach 4-5 Stunden rausnehmen.  Mit Evermoist geht es, aber angenehm ist anders.


----------



## Onkel Manuel (25. März 2014)

doc2903 schrieb:


> Hallo Onkel Manuel, bin selber Optikermeister, und arbeite als Fachtrainer für die Kontaktlinsenanpassung, von daher sind die Infos aus "erster Hand" ;-))
> Also: Tageslinsen kannst du probieren, allerdings kann ich die Hornhautverkrümmung nicht so präzise korrigieren wie mit Monatslinsen.
> Die PureVision sind Linsen, die relativ viel Wasser am Auge benötigen, und die zusätzlich sehr empfindlich sind was das Pflegemittel angeht.
> Versuch mal die AirOptix von Alcon, die kommen besser mit einem trockeneren Auge klar. Und benutze zur Pflege UNBEDINGT wasserstoffperoxid, z.B.AOSEPT


Alles klar, das würde das Verhalten auch erklären. Das Brennen wurde so nach glaube ich 2 Wochen immer schlimmer, nach 4 Wochen hab ichs wie gesagt aufgegeben. War aber mal eine Erfahrung, da ich seit 1995 eine Brille trage. Mit Linsen fühlt man sich irgendwie so nackt, da fehlt einfach was im Gesicht...  

Gut, dann werde ich evtl mal die AirOptix ausprobieren. Auf jeden Fall müsste ich da eh die Augen neu vermessen lassen, die letzte Messung ist schon wieder 2 Jahre her. Ein Kollege von mir trägt seit Jahren Bausch + Lomb und hatte noch nie Probleme. Echt beneidenswert...


----------



## Onkel Manuel (26. März 2014)

@doc2903 
Sag mal, ist sowas ratsam? Also die Linsen die ganze Zeit drin zu lassen? --> http://www.airoptix.de/AONDA/AIR_OPTIX_AONDA.shtml
Ich kann mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen, daß das klappt. Die Linse hat auch nur 24% Feuchtigkeitsgehalt. Wobei es für die Linsen sicherlich schonender ist, wenn man sie eben NICHT zwei Mal am Tag befummelt... 

Was anderes: Brauch ich mit Zylinder -1.25/85° (Rechts) unbedingt eine spezielle Korrekturlinse (laut der Optikerin damals Hornhautverkrümmung; Links hatte ich ne normale Linse)? Oder anders gefragt: Was passiert, wenn ich bei einem Auge mit Hornhautverkrümmung eine normale Linse einsetze?


----------



## Wolfobert (31. März 2014)

So, mal eine Off-Topic-Frage (im MTB-Sinne):
Meine fast 15jährige Tochter  (in die Ferne schlecht sehend, also weitsichtig?)will unbedingt Kontaktlinsen statt Brille. Ich hab mal was von zu jung gehört?
Erschwerend kommt hinzu, das sie als Extrem-Frühchen zur Welt kam, lange mit Sauerstoff beatmet werden musste und daher punktuelle Netzhautablösung hatte (Ich hoffe, ich habe das noch richtig in Erinnerung). 
Grundsätzlich überhaupt sinnvoll und machbar?
Wir werden uns zu dem Thema noch beraten lassen, aber ich hätte einfach mal eine Erst-Meinung gehört, um ein bißchen Hintergrundwissen zu haben. Dankeschön!
Wolfgang


----------



## DaveMash (1. April 2014)

Nice, das Thema beschäftigt mich derzeit zufällig.

Bin seit 10 Jahren Brillenträger (komme aber auch ganz gut ohne zurecht, allerdings stehts im Führerschein) und habe mich noch nie mit Kontaktlinsen auseinandergesetzt.
Ich selber habe -0,5 Dioptrien und würde gerne beim Biken mit Fullface oder snowboarden eine Skibrille tragen, ohne, dass was beschlägt. Da hab ich leider keine Lösung gefunden, außer, die Brille wegzulassen.

Was sollte ich beachten? Kann ich einfach in den nächsten DM laufen und mir auf gut Glück Kontaktlinsen kaufen oder sollte ich lieber zum Optiker, mich beraten lassen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrazerTourer (1. April 2014)

@Wolfobert
Ich habe seitdem ich 15 bin harte Kontaktlinsen. Das war nie ein Problem... Und ich war mit 15 bei weitem nciht ausgewachsen. War eher später dran und zu dem Zeitpunkt noch mehr "Kind" als Jungendlicher.


----------



## lupus_bhg (1. April 2014)

DaveMash schrieb:


> Was sollte ich beachten? Kann ich einfach in den nächsten DM laufen und mir auf gut Glück Kontaktlinsen kaufen oder sollte ich lieber zum Optiker, mich beraten lassen?



Geh zum Optiker und lass dich beraten. Kostet nicht viel bzw. meist gar nichts, wenn du dort auch gleich den ersten Satz Kontaktlinsen kaufst und du hast aktuelle, verlässliche Werte. Es ist ja nicht nur die Stärke zu beachten.


----------



## mxs (1. April 2014)

An doc2903: Bisschen ot, ich wollte mir beim Onlineversender eine günstige zweite Brille zum lesen und TV gucken bestellen. Einen Brillenpass habe ich, leider ist in diesem ein Komma-/Schreibfehler (?). Kann ich ein Bild hiervon einstellen und du kannst mir das interpretieren? Gleich Vorweg, den Optiker gibt es nicht mehr.

Für den Bezug: Kontaktlinsen trage ich seit 15 Jahren..natürlich nicht durchgehend  Hatte immer das Problem das die Acuvue Oasys Abends vom Blick bzw. der Durchsicht schwammig wurden. Nutze nun seit einigen Tagen Easysept und zum abspülen Kochsalzlösung. 

Gruß


----------



## Nezzar (2. April 2014)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> @Wolfobert
> Ich habe seitdem ich 15 bin harte Kontaktlinsen. Das war nie ein Problem... Und ich war mit 15 bei weitem nciht ausgewachsen. War eher später dran und zu dem Zeitpunkt noch mehr "Kind" als Jungendlicher.


Geh lieber zum Optiker. Die - wie ein Vorredner schon sagte - geben die dir richtige Werte und bringen dir auch bei, wie man die Dinger richtig einsetzt. Ich hab meine bspw. von Fielmann. Da kriegt man dann auch ein paar Testlinsen mit denen man dann ne Stunde durch die Stadt laufen kann, um zu gucken, ob die gemessenen Werte auch in Ordnung sind und ob sie angenehm sitzen. Dieses Paar Linsen war bei mir vollkommen gratis (zumindest hab ich nicht unmittelbar dafür zahlen müssen.) Die überprüfen auf Wunsch auch regelmäßig (auch wieder kostenlos), ob sich deine Werte evtl. verändert haben.

Das ganze verhält sich also ähnlich wie die ewige Diskussion bei Rädern auch: Fachhändler vs. Versender.

Edit: Ups, falschen Post zitiert. War für @DaveMash bestimmt.


----------



## eesti (3. April 2014)

Wolfobert schrieb:


> So, mal eine Off-Topic-Frage (im MTB-Sinne):
> Meine fast 15jährige Tochter  (in die Ferne schlecht sehend, also weitsichtig?)will unbedingt Kontaktlinsen statt Brille. Ich hab mal was von zu jung gehört?



Ich habe mit 10 Jahren schon Kontaktlinsen benutzt, und seit dem benutze ich fast täglich Kontaktlinsen. Wenn deine Tochter mit Kontaktlinsen verantwortungsvoll umgeht sehe ich da keinen Grund warum sie dafür zu jung sein sollte.


----------



## Dakeyras (6. April 2014)

das sich hier die experten und auch einige linsenträger tummeln:

ich trage Tageslinsen (1Day Acuvue moist) und komme mit denen seit ca 15 Jahren (als es die moist noch nicht gab, hatte ich die normalen 1day) im Alltag sehr gut zu recht.

Mein Problem sind nicht trockene Augen, sondern eher das gegenteil. Meine Augen tränen recht schnell, wenn ich etwas wind bzw fahrtwind abbekomme. Beim Skifahren/snowboarden kein problem, da ich da goggles trage, aber bei biken komme ich auf keinen grünen zweig.
meine augen beginnen dann recht schnell zu tränen, die linsen schwimmen dann auf und ich sehe nur noch trübe schleier. 
hab schon diverse radbrillen durch, aber meistens haben die das problem nur noch verschlimmert, da der fahrtwind dann noch ungünstiger durch die ritzen gezogen ist. mit googles biken fällt aus, ist mir auf AM/En-Touren 1. zu affig und 2. zu warm.

gibts da empfehlungen?


----------



## Bettina (15. April 2014)

Ich bin kurzsichtig und komme so langsam in das Alter wo eine Fernsichtigkeit dazu kommt.  Das bedeutet, mit meinen Kontaktlinsen kann ich gut biken, aber keine Karte mehr lesen.
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den Mehr-Stärken-Linsen?


----------



## Bettina (15. April 2014)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> ...
> gibts da empfehlungen?


Empfehlungen sind natürlich schwierig, da die Kopfformen unterschiedlich sind.
In meinem Freundeskreis sind wir jetzt schon einige die auf Oakley M-Frame schwören. Da zieht und beschlägt nichts. Die Glasform ist dann wieder abhängig von den Wangenknochen...


----------



## Dakeyras (15. April 2014)

Bettina schrieb:


> Empfehlungen sind natürlich schwierig, da die Kopfformen unterschiedlich sind.
> In meinem Freundeskreis sind wir jetzt schon einige die auf Oakley M-Frame schwören. Da zieht und beschlägt nichts. Die Glasform ist dann wieder abhängig von den Wangenknochen...



War letztens beim Optiker meines Vertrauens und hatte vor dem Gebläse gefühlte 1000 Brillen auf. 

Am besten hat sich noch die Oakley Split Jacket angefühlt , zumal es dazu noch ein Art Winddichtung als Zubehör gibt. 

Liegt aber leider auch bei 250€ das Teil, so dass die Investition dann erstmal warten muss... 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pfadfinderin (15. April 2014)

Bettina schrieb:


> Das bedeutet, mit meinen Kontaktlinsen kann ich gut biken, aber keine Karte mehr lesen.
> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den Mehr-Stärken-Linsen?



Ich hab immer so eine billige Lesebrille im Rucksack. Ist dir das zu mühsam? Die kannst du ja auch über der Linse tragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Murph (15. April 2014)

Bettina schrieb:


> Ich bin kurzsichtig und komme so langsam in das Alter wo eine Fernsichtigkeit dazu kommt.  Das bedeutet, mit meinen Kontaktlinsen kann ich gut biken, aber keine Karte mehr lesen.
> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den Mehr-Stärken-Linsen?



Da ich auch Gleitsichtbrillenträger bin (man was für'n Wort!), allerdings mit -7,5 und -8  und sonstwas für ein Wert für's lesen,hatte ich mich auch für Mehr-Stärken Linsen interessiert.
Funktioniert bei mir aber wegen diverser Krummen Sachen nicht....sagt mein Optiker. 
Da hab ich's,da ich Kontaktlinsen nur zum biken bzw. schwimmen trage,mit verschieden starken Tageslinsen versucht.
Mit der Absicht mit einem Auge in der Ferne was zu sehen und mit dem anderen was lesen zu können.
Ist aber meiner Meinung nach Mist weil ich dann immer noch nix lesen kann und in der Entfernung auch nicht optimal guggen kann! 

Also mein Resümee,ich nehm passende Tageslinsen und hol mir ne billige Lesebrille beim Aldi oder Lidl oder sonstwo!

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Bettina (15. April 2014)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Ich hab immer so eine billige Lesebrille im Rucksack. Ist dir das zu mühsam? Die kannst du ja auch über der Linse tragen.


Ja, daran habe ich auch schon gedacht, aber hilft nicht während der Fahrt beim Garmin ablesen. Mein Augenarzt empfahl mir schon letztes Jahr solche Linsen, aber ich frage mich halt, ob die was taugen...


----------



## dwe60 (15. April 2014)

Bin in der ähnlihcen Lage wie Murph - auch extrem kurzsichtig (re 7,5) - dazu Altersweitsichtig und auch eine Hornhautverkümmung - habe seit ca. 3 Jahren Tagelinsen - angepasst von einem Linsenfachgeschäft - also kein normaler Optiker

sie sind letztendlich immer ein Kompromiss zwischen Nähe und Ferne - aber ich komme sehr gut damit klar - wenn ich etwas richtg gut lesen will habe ich eine billige Lesebrille noch dabei


----------



## murmel04 (16. April 2014)

Also die Gleitsichtkonraktlinsen kannste irgendwie vergessen.
Ist nix halbes und nix ganzes.

Beim Biken gehts Gott sei dank noch ohne, manchmal ist es ganz gut nicht alles zu sehen.

Gerade aber am PCs , geht mit den Dingern nicht wirklich was. 
Dauert einfach zu lange bis das Auge darauf reagiert ob nah oder fern


----------



## Tuhnafisch (17. April 2014)

Morgen,

gutes Thema

Ich habe ab und zu beim fahren trotz Googels das Problem das sich die Sicht verschwimmt.

Kann das daran liegen das ich dann  zu sehr starre bei der Abfahrt und der Linse verschiebt sich dann bei der Abfahrt?


----------



## Pfadfinderin (17. April 2014)

Gestern hab ich meine ersten Tageslinsen bekommen und bin schon sehr gespannt, wie das beim Biken hinhaut. Einsetzen und Autofahren ging schon mal gut  Der Autotacho war gut zu lesen, ich hoffe, das ist dann auch mit meinem Garmin auf dem Rad so.


----------



## Murph (17. April 2014)

Tacho und so Zeug im Auto ist auch bei mir kein Problem.
Nur kleine Sachen lesen/sehen funzt nicht.Aber das ist wohl Trägerabhängig bzw. wie stark die Fehlsichtigkeit ist.

@Tuhnafisch 
Kann es sein das Du vergisst zu blinseln?
War bei mir füher beim RC-Car fahren des öfteren passiert.......die Nerven!!!


----------



## Tuhnafisch (17. April 2014)

Das ist auch meine Vermutung gewessen,dann werde ich mal verstärkt darauf achten.

gesendet aus meine Atlas Titan.


----------



## OptiMist (17. April 2014)

Tuhnafisch schrieb:


> Morgen,
> 
> gutes Thema
> 
> ...


Hallo
Das kann auch daran liegen das die Linsen bei dir nicht richtig sitzen. Auch zwischen den Linsen verschiedener Hersteller gibt es große Unterschiede. Ich komme auch nur mit zwei Sorten gut klar.
Bei Tageslinsen kann man ja recht günstig unterschiedliche Linsen testen.
Ruhig einmal andere ausprobieren, irgendwann findet eigentlich jeder das Optimum.

Gute Fahrt
Gunter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tuhnafisch (17. April 2014)

Danke für den Tipp,

ehrlich gesagt weiß ich nicht welche Linsen ich habe, da ich Halbjahreslinsen vom Kontaktlinsenladen habe.

Ich werde mal anfragen am Dienstag, da ich eh Neue brauch,dann kann ich ja mal schreiben, welche Firma es sind.


----------



## sun909 (18. April 2014)

so,
war gestern zum testen der Tageslinsen. 

Leider war eine mit Fremdkörpergefühl (Hornhautverkrümmung), die andere besser, aber zu stark bestellt (=Kopfschmerzen). 

Einsetzen ging ganz gut, in 10min waren beide drin  Aber rausmachen war ätzend... Habe ich Ewigkeiten gebraucht, wie macht ihr das?

Positiv: Sitz der Linse wurde überprüft, Stärke dito, jetzt wird eine in schwächerer Stärke bestellt. 

grüße


----------



## Nezzar (18. April 2014)

sun909 schrieb:


> Aber rausmachen war ätzend... Habe ich Ewigkeiten gebraucht, wie macht ihr das?


Hat dir das dein Optiker nicht gezeigt? 

Ich find das rausmachen immer einfacher. Zeigefinger leicht auf die Linse legen, Auge wegdrehen, aber ohne die Linse mitdrehen zu lassen. Dadurch rutscht die Linse dann auf's "Weiße im Auge" (vllt kann mir ja mal jemand den Fachbegriff sagen ). Da kann man die Linse dann ohne den Blinzelreflex mit Daumen und Zeigefinger einfach rausnehmen (zumindest ist der Reflex dort bei mir erheblich geringer). Falls man die Linsen noch weiterverwenden möchte (ich trage zB 2-Wochen-Linsen) muss mann dann natürlich aufpassen, die Linse nur ganz leicht zu knicken um sie nicht zu beschädigen.


----------



## Pequin (18. April 2014)

Ich trage fast ausschließlich Monatslinsen auch beim Sport- ausser im Strandurlaub (Kombination mit Sonnencreme im Gesicht), da greife ich auf Tageslinsen zurück. 

Das Handling, insbesondere das Rausmachen ist am Anfang etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig- rote Augen sind da normal. Man muss halt erst einmal die Hemmschwelle überwinden, sich ins Auge zu fassen. Gut zum Üben sind Tage bzw. Abende an denen man ein paar Bierchen getrunken hat. Da ist man ruhiger und viel mutiger


----------



## Onkel Manuel (29. Mai 2014)

Schade, daß von @doc2903 nix mehr kommt...


Ich hatte gestern ein interessantes Gespräch mit nem Kollegen, wo ich Monatslinsen und die AirOptix Day & Night erwähnte. Er meinte dann nur so lapidar, daß er seine Monatslinsen die ganze Zeit drin lässt und effektiv gesehen nur ein paar Minuten im Monat ohne Linsen ist - nämlich genau beim wechseln derselbigen...  

Er hat wohl die normalen Bausch + Lomb PureVision drin und soweit kaum Probleme. Er meinte auch, daß das tägliche rein/raus der Linsen eher kontraproduktiv ist, weil eben auch die Reinigungsflüssigkeit die Augen reizen kann. Genau so war es bei mir damals gewesen, nach etwa 3 Wochen haben mir nur noch die Augen gebrannt, weswegen ich dann wieder auf die Brille zurück bin. Das nur so als Tip für die Linsenträger unter euch...


----------



## Onkel Manuel (22. Juni 2014)

Sodele, seit heute hab ich die AirOptix als Probepackung in Gebrauch. Der Optiker wird dann in ein paar Tagen nochmal drübermessen, ob die Werte so passen ober ob andere besser sind. Resultat am ersten Tag: Tragegefühl passt soweit, nur nach ein paar Stunden brennen mir die Augen. Ist jetzt halt die Frage, ob das an zuwenig Tränenflüssigkeit liegt (meine Augen sind normal immer etwas gereizt) oder ob ich einen Stoff der Linsen nicht vertrage...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (22. Juni 2014)

Nabend Manu,
Ich nutze die AirOptics nun schon seit 3 Jahren. Auch ich habe mit chronisch zu wenig Tränenfilm zu kämpfen und daher immer ein paar Ampullen Augentropfen im Gepäck. Vor allem im Haus kriege ich recht schnell ein unangenehmes Gefühl und muss teilweise nach 2 Stunden nachtropfen.
Und wenn ich beim Einsetzen schon ein kratziges Gefühl habe, dann ist irgendwas zwischen Linse und Auge gekommen. Dann wieder raus, spülen und wieder rein. Dann passt das meistens auch. 



sun909 schrieb:


> ... Einsetzen ging ganz gut, in 10min waren beide drin  Aber rausmachen war ätzend... Habe ich Ewigkeiten gebraucht, wie macht ihr das?


Mit der einen Hand (idealerweise die Nicht-Schreib-Hand) die Lider offen halten, mit Daumen und Zeigefinger der anderen Hand auf die Linse fassen und sie abziehen (naja, eigentlich ist es kein Ziehen...). Das funktioniert bei trockenen Augen manchmal sehr schlecht, weil die Linse sich richtiggehend festsaugt. Dann am besten vorher Augentropfen oder -spülung nehmen, damit die Linse wieder schwimmt.


----------



## Deleted253406 (24. März 2015)

Mahlzeit,

ich möchte die Tage nach 15 Jahren einen weiteren Versuch mit Linsen starten.
Eigentlich brauch ich die Dinger nur zum Biken (Bikebrille) und würde daher einfach mal mit Tageslinsen starten.

Blöderweise habe ich auf einem Auge einen Cylinder von 1,75.
D.h. wohl teurere, torische Linsen.

Auf dem anderen Auge liegt der Cylinder bei 0,25.
Ich denke, da kann man problemlos normale Linsen verwenden (?).

Was sagen die Fachleute hier zur Stärke?
Exakt wie auf dem Rezept, oder 0,25-0,5 Dpt. weniger?
Die Meinungen meines Optikers und Augenarztes gehen da auseinander.


Dank euch.


----------



## palmilein (24. März 2015)

@Uncle_Ti : das kommt doch auf deine gesamte Stärke an und letztendlich ist es der Kontaktlinsen-Anpasser, der für dich entscheidet und auch gerade steht. Denn je nach Stärke muss die Linse im Minus-Bereich mehr oder weniger oder gar nicht abgeschwächt werden. 
Der 0,25 Zylinder kann tatsächlich ignoriert werden, der 1,75er sollt auf jeden Fall auskorrigiert werden.


----------



## outfaced (29. März 2015)

Bin mit -0,5 und -0,75 Zylinder und fahre mit normale Linsen ... passt schon 

Aktuell bin ich von 1 day acuvue trueye voll begeistert. Zum ersten mal Linsen die ich fast vergesse, daß ich die drauf habe. Einmal bin ich aus versehen auch mit diesen geschlafen ... nichts passiert  Bis jetzt hab auch diverse Mehrtageslinsen getestet (auch die Optix air), aber keine fühlt sich so gut.


----------



## Reamol (9. April 2015)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> Mein Problem sind nicht trockene Augen, sondern eher das gegenteil. Meine Augen tränen recht schnell, wenn ich etwas wind bzw fahrtwind abbekomme. Beim Skifahren/snowboarden kein problem, da ich da goggles trage, aber bei biken komme ich auf keinen grünen zweig.
> meine augen beginnen dann recht schnell zu tränen, die linsen schwimmen dann auf und ich sehe nur noch trübe schleier.
> hab schon diverse radbrillen durch, aber meistens haben die das problem nur noch verschlimmert, da der fahrtwind dann noch ungünstiger durch die ritzen gezogen ist. mit googles biken fällt aus, ist mir auf AM/En-Touren 1. zu affig und 2. zu warm.



Habe ungefähr das gleiche Problem, wobei es mit meiner Bikebrille meist funktioniert. Trotzdem stört es mich manchmal, oder wenn ich ohne Brille fahren muss.

Gibt es etwas bei der Linsenwahl zu beachten, wenn man eher "feuchte" Augen hat?


----------



## narf41 (9. April 2015)

Hallo @doc2903 . Danke sehr für dein Angebot zur Beantwortung von Fragen 
Also, ich nutze die "air optix night and day aqua".
1. Welches Pflegemittel ist für diese wirklich empfehlenswert?
2. Da ich die Linsen auch mal paar Tage/Nächte drin lasse, welches Mittel bietet sich zum benetzen an, so man dies überhaupt tun sollte? Das gleiche wie das Pflegemittel oder was anderes?

Grüße, narf


----------



## Deleted253406 (19. Mai 2017)

Ich stecke gerade mitten im Anpassungsprozess.

Mit den ersten Probelinsen (1 DAY ACUVUE® MOIST for ASTIGMATISM) bin ich noch nicht 100%ig zufrieden (teilweise Schlieren und immer wieder das Gefühl, die Linsen würden irgendwie aufschwimmen).

Tests wurden sorgfältig und in Ruhe durchgeführt.
Die Linse soll lt. Optikerin gut sitzen und die entsprechende Beweglichkeit haben (so viel wie nötig, so wenig wie möglich).

Meine Optikerin bekommt erst Anfang Juni einen Keratographen.
Macht es Sinn bis dahin zu warten und anhand der Fluorescein Simulation evtl. besser passende Testlinsen zu bestellen?

Möchte ehrlich gesagt nur ungern nächste Woche nach dem Kontrolltermin (da würde dann auch ein klassischer Fluorescein-Test durchgeführt) für teuer Geld Linsen kaufen, wenn es u.U. andere gibt, die noch wesentlich besser funktionieren.

Ein Gefrett ;-)

EDIT: Wie bekommt ihr eigentlich diese weichen, labbrigen Teile ohne cholerischen Anfall aus der Packung und auf die Fingerkuppe? Die Dinger schlagen sofort um, falten sich, etc. Und dann kleben innen und außen mikrofeine Fusselchen drann. *Whuussaah* Hab mir jetzt mal so eine Pinzette mit Silikonüberzügen bestellt. Ist vermutlich besser für die Nerven ;-)


----------



## Dakeyras (19. Mai 2017)

Pinzette brauchste nicht. Das ist nur Übung. Ich hab die 1day acuvue seit fast 20 Jahren täglich drin. 
Nach einiger Zeit kriegt man dass auch im Dunkeln sturzbesoffen mit pflastern an den Fingern hin [emoji23] 
Alles Gewöhnung... 

Im Alltag klasse, beim Biken bei kalten Temperaturen tränen mir die Augen und die Linsen schwimmen auf. Da funktionieren die alcon dailies total 1 besser, weil steifer. (im Alltag nicht so komfortabel) 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## RockAddict (20. Mai 2017)

Ich will vllt auf Linsen umsteigen und habe folgende Fragen:

1. Mein Optiker hat gesagt dass wenn ich für einen Monat 30 Linsen kaufe ich auch alle in diesem Monat verbrauchen muss.
Das macht für mich aber keinen Sinn da alle einzeln verpackt sind kann ich doch auch mal ne Woche oder zwei auslassen und die restlichen Linsen im Folgemonat tragen, oder halten wie dann alle wirklich nur 30 Tage.

2. Hab dann auch gleich gefragt ob, wenn ich doch komplett umsteigen will, auch feste Linsen (also nicht die flexiblen sondern harte) tragen könnte. Ein Arbeitskollege Trägt die 3 Monate am Stück, auch Nachts. Da meinte mein Optiker dass die sehr unverträglich sind und sie mir die eher nicht empfehlen würde. Ziemlich dumme Antwort, da ich echt nicht schlauer danach war.
Daher die Frage, welche würdest du empfehlen?
Welche sind auf dauer verträglicher?

3. Angenommen ich würde nur auf Touren Kontaktlinsen tragen wollen, welche empfiehlst du?
Ich mein, selbst mit Brille wird es manchmal etwas zugig, also müssten die doch recht feucht sein?


----------



## doc2903 (21. Mai 2017)

Guten Morgen! Eigentlich wollte ich ja aus diversen Gründen hier nix mehr schreiben, aber RockAddict zwingt mich gerade dazu.....
Zu 1. Bullshit! wenn du Tageslinsen nutzt, kannst du je nach Bedarf eine Verwenden, alle einzeln und steril verpackt. Haltbarkeitsdatum der Packung beachten..... Bei 4-Wochen-Linsen stimmt die Aussage, die müssen nach 30 Tagen weg, egal wie oft in diesem Zeitraum genutzt.

zu 2. Harte Linsen über Nacht ist schon ne Hausnummer!!! Vor allem die 3 Monate durchtraten ist höchst fragwürdig. Wäre es mein Kunde würde ich ihm den Nachkauf verweigern, da er so ziemlich jede Regel die es gibt missachtet. (Schönes neues englisches Wort: Compliance).
Harte Linsen an sich benötigen eine längere Eintragphase bis man sich daran gewöhnt hat. Wie lange ist individuell verschieden, in der Regel zwischen 1 und 3 Monaten. Fachlich gibt es ausser ungewöhnliche Augenformen oder Stärken keinen Grund für harte Linsen mehr. Bei richtiger Anwendung sind auch gute weiche Linsen ein leben lang zu tragen.

zu3. Faustformel: Trockenes Auge braucht trockene Linse! Bei gelegentlichen Anwendungen empfehle ich Tageslinsen, Bei intensiven Sportarten Highend....z.B. Alcon Total One
Viel Erfolg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (21. Mai 2017)

Hi,


doc2903 schrieb:


> . Bei 4-Wochen-Linsen stimmt die Aussage, die müssen nach 30 Tagen weg, egal wie oft in diesem Zeitraum genutzt.


Gilt das auch für nicht angebrochene Verpackungen oder nur für bereits in Benutzung befindliche Linsen?


----------



## RockAddict (21. Mai 2017)

doc2903 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen! Eigentlich wollte ich ja aus diversen Gründen hier nix mehr schreiben, aber RockAddict zwingt mich gerade dazu.....
> Zu 1. Bullshit! wenn du Tageslinsen nutzt, kannst du je nach Bedarf eine Verwenden, alle einzeln und steril verpackt. Haltbarkeitsdatum der Packung beachten..... Bei 4-Wochen-Linsen stimmt die Aussage, die müssen nach 30 Tagen weg, egal wie oft in diesem Zeitraum genutzt.
> 
> zu 2. Harte Linsen über Nacht ist schon ne Hausnummer!!! Vor allem die 3 Monate durchtraten ist höchst fragwürdig. Wäre es mein Kunde würde ich ihm den Nachkauf verweigern, da er so ziemlich jede Regel die es gibt missachtet. (Schönes neues englisches Wort: Compliance).
> ...


Danke dir, hast mir sehr weiter geholfen


----------



## outfaced (21. Mai 2017)

doc2903 schrieb:


> Bei 4-Wochen-Linsen stimmt die Aussage, die müssen nach 30 Tagen weg, egal wie oft in diesem Zeitraum genutzt.


Und der Grund dafür ist .. ?
Nutze seit 2 Jahren Air Optix Aqua Monatslinsen für meine Wochenendtouren so 3-4 Mal im Monat und dann ein Satz locker 7-10 Monate lang (fällt dann insgesamt im Summe nicht mehr als 40 Tagen pro Satz). Behaupte nicht das es richtig ist, aber andererseits Beschwerden hab ich auch keine.


----------



## doc2903 (22. Mai 2017)

@outfaced :
Auf deinen Linsen werden ab dem ersten Tragen Eiweisse abgelagert, die nicht komplett entfernt werden können. Diese Eiweisse denaturieren im Lauf von 4 Wochen, also verändern sich. Nach 4 Wochen sind sie soweit verändert, daß der Körper sie nicht mehr als körpereigene Eiweisse erkennt. Dadurch wird eine Immunreaktion provoziert, da der Körper auf fremdes Eiweiß sehr empfindlich reagiert. Wird das über einen längeren Zeitraum betrieben (individuell verschieden) führt das zu Kontaktlinsenunverträglichkeiten.


----------



## COLKURTZ (24. Mai 2017)

Ärztlich würde hiervon bestimmt abgeraten - aber ich beschreibe mal, wie ich seit Jahren verfahre.

Ich habe Tageslinsen. Ich verwende diese Tageslinsen ähnlich einer Monatslinse, sprich ich trage sie mehrtägig, manches Paar auch mal bis 20 Tage. Natürlich trage ich diese nicht 24/7, sondern pflege/reinige die Tageslinsen und lege diese über Nacht ein (Kombiflüssigkeit) - eben genau so, wie man es mit Monatslinsen macht.

Vorteile nach meiner Erfahrung:
+ Tageslinsen sind Massenware. Zwickt mal eine, oder ich habe ein Trockenheitsgefühl, kommt sie einfach in den Müll. Das kann auch mal eine neue Linse sein, oder eine, die ich nur ein- oder zweimal verwendet habe. Es schmerzt finanziell überhaupt nicht, eine Tageslinse zu entsorgen.
+ Bei täglichem Wechsel von Linsen (jeden Tag ne Neue...) sind Tageslinsen natürlich die teuerste Variante. Nach meinem Schema der mehrtägigen Nutzung von Tageslinsen, ist es jedoch eine kostengünstige Variante.
+ Das beste Tragegefühl mit meinen Tageslinsen habe ich, nachdem ich diese 2mal eingelegt hatte, so ab 2. oder 3. Tag der Verwendung. Geschmeidigkeit und das Gefühl, dass sie weniger trocken sind, sind dann sogar besser als bei frischen, neuen Tageslinsen.
+Also, egal ob beim MTB oder beim Motocross, wenn es mal dreckig oder staubig wird: Stört und zwickt die Linse, kommt einfach ne neue Tagelinse rein, und 2-3 Paar sind auf den Touren sicherheitshalber immer mit dabei.
+ Keine gesundheitliche Einschränkung bei mir, funktioniert so seit Jahren!

Mögliche Nachteile / Frage an die Experten:
- Denaturieren Tageslinsen schneller als Monatslinsen  (guter Beitrag, doc2903, danke!)? Beides sind weiche Linsen, beide haben einen hohen Flüssigkeitsanteil, beide können gereinigt und gepflegt werden...?
- Sind in diesem Sinne Monatslinsen im Vergleich zu Tageslinsen eigentlich nur Geldmacherei?


----------



## murmel04 (24. Mai 2017)

Na ja Monatslinsen sind gegenüber Tageslinsen schon deutlich dicker und stabiler.

Ich habe/hatte auch Gleitsichtlinsen als Tageslinsen.
Kann man laut Optiker auch locker bis zu 8 Tage drin lassen, wird nur nicht gesagt ...
Allerdings gehen die Dinger sehr schnell kaputt, manchmal schon beim entnehmen oder sie haben irgendwo ne Ecke und sind daher nicht zu gebrauchen.

Monatslinsen gingen bei mir nur bedingt, zum Biken ja, arbeiten am PC nicht möglich.

Seit knapp einer Woche teste ich nun neue Monatslinsen die wirklich 1 Monat Tag und Nacht drinnen bleiben können (können nicht müssen)

Bin bis jetzt begeistert, Biken klasse (ok das ginge auch ohne, nur das Navi lesen halt nicht )
Aber was wichtiger ist, ich kann sie bei der Arbeit tragen und sehe was und muss nicht raten was da steht

Die Linse im linken Auge ist seit Donnerstag drin ohne Probleme , rechts musste mal kurz raus da hatte ich mir eingefangen, aber raus sauber gemacht und wieder rein.

@RockAddict , du solltest schnell den Optiker wechseln, wer so einen Mist verzapft hat den Job verfehlt


----------



## doc2903 (24. Mai 2017)

@COLKURTZ 
Punkt 1: Tageslinsen sind nicht auf mehrfache Verwendung und Reinigung getestet oder zugelassen. Es gibt keine veröffentlichte Studien über mögliche Wechselwirkung von Pflegeprodukten und Material.
Punkt 2: Ein hoher Wassergehalt ist KEIN Qualitätsmerkmal einer Linse! Trockenes Auge braucht trockene Linse. Mit wenigen Ausnahmen haben Tageslinsen einen so hohen Wassergehalt, daß sie gut für ein paar Stunden sind, aber nicht für gesundes Tagestragen.
Punkt 3: Veränderungen am Auge passieren langsam, du schreibst du hast keine gesundheitlichen Folgen....Wann war deine letzte Kontrolle bei einem wirklichen Spezialisten?
Punkt 4: Persönliche Meinung: Wir fahren nach der letzten Statistik ca. 2800€ teure Räder plus diverse Ausrüstung.....und dann wird wegen ein paar Euro fuffzig bei Linsen rumgemacht......echt jetzt?


----------



## Tifftoff (25. Mai 2017)

Meine ersten weichen Linsen waren Jahreslinsen.
Wie schaffen die Hersteller das Denaturieren der eingelagerten Eiweisse zu verhindern?


----------



## doc2903 (25. Mai 2017)

Jahreszinsen müssen zusätzlich mit Oberflächenreiniger auf Enzymbasis behandelt werden (wenn man es richtig macht). Zusätzlich, aber da werden wir jetzt seeeeeeehr technisch, gibt es vier Klassen von Kl Materialien. Zwei davon neigen mehr zu Ablagerungen, zwei weniger (hat was mit Polarität zu tun)

Allerdings werden aus diesem Grund fast keine weichen Jahreslinsen mehr angepasst, weil man es eben doch nicht ganz im Griff hat und in der Regel nach einigen Kahren eine Unverträglichkeit eingesetzt hat.

ABER: das ganze ist wie beim Rauchen....Rauchen führt nicht automatisch und 100%ig zu Lungenkrebs, aber es erhöht die Chance halt extrem. Dasselbe bei KL....wenn ich die Linsen nicht so verwende wie zugelassen und getestet führt das nicht Zu einer sofortigen Unverträglichkeit. aber es erhöht die Wahrscheinlichkeit. Und zwar je mehr, desto länger ich das treibe

Nachtrag: Und bei allem Respekt (wir sind ja hier privat und ich darf frei Schnauze reden) 
Mich kotzen diese Kunden ehrlich gesagt an, die dann wie ein Häufchen Elend auf meinem Stugl sitzen weibliche Auge keine Linsen mehr akzeptiert, die aber vorher alle guten Ratschläge in den Wind geschossen haben. Man kann sich ja medizinisch nicht korrekt verhalten, sind ja alle selber groß....aber dann muss man auch die Konsequenzen tragen. Wieder Beispiel Rauchen: Du rauchst? Dann sei nicht überrascht, dass sein Körper kaputt geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doc2903 (25. Mai 2017)

Es gibt ein sehr anschauliches Video von Johnson und Johnson....


----------



## murmel04 (25. Mai 2017)

Müsste eigentlich jeder bestätigen können der Monatslinsen trägt .

Neu fühlen sie sich toll an und lassen zum Ende hin schon sehr nach.
Ich persönlich finde sie werden teilweise sogar kratzig an den Rändern.
Auch das ewige rein und raus geht ja auch auf die Struktur.
Und dabei habe ich sie noch nichtmal jeden Tag getragen aber der Verschleiß war schon erstaunlich.
Ich war dann sogar froh wenn das neue Päckchen abgesagt war.

Bin mal gespannt wie die neuen am Ende anfühlen.


----------



## doc2903 (25. Mai 2017)

Übrigens noch ein kleiner allgemeiner Denkansatz....
Häufig werden "nur zum Sport" einfache Linsen empfohlen, aus der Überlegung heraus: Man trägt sie ja nur ein paar Stunden.
Dieser Ansatz lässt ausser acht, dass wir zum einen beim Sport dehydrieren (also auch am Auge weniger Flüssigkeit haben) und wir einen erhöhten Sauerstoffbedarf während des Sports haben, also auch einen höheren Sauerstoffdurchfluss durch die Linse brauchen.
Ergo brauche ich gerade beim Sport Highendmaterialien mit hoher Sauerstoffdurchlässigkeit und wenig Wassergehalt


----------



## Deleted253406 (13. Juni 2017)

Moinsen,

ich habe mir die Tage ja weiche Tageslinsen "anpassen" lassen (1-Day Acuvue Moist Astigmatism).
War bei der meiner Meinung nach kompetentesten Optikerin der Stadt.

Tja...Die ersten bestellten Linsen passten komischerweise perfekt. Dann wurde rechts nochmal leicht "nachjustiert" (Zylinder, Achse & Dioptrien) und mit diesen Werten dann 2x 30 bestellt. Fehler. Da hätte ich wohl noch einmal auf ein 5er Set Musterlinsen bestehen sollen. Eine Messbrille ist halt was anderes, als wenn man die Dinger im Auge hat. Die gute Frau war aber so schon leicht genervt (schwieriger Kunde mit zu vielen Fragen).

Ein Fluo-Test wurde auch auf Nachfrage nicht gemacht. Keratograph war erst im Aufbau.

Für den normalen Alltag würde ich die Dinger nicht nutzen. Lesen & PC-Arbeit ist sehr anstrengend und beim Autofahren sind sie auch nicht optimal (immer wieder Unschärfen). Aber dafür wollte ich sie ja auch nicht haben. Ansonsten tragen sie sich unauffällig. Keine Rötungen (weder beim Tragen, noch danach), kein Festkleben. Nach 5-6 Stunden sind sie halt etwas trocken und fühlen sich leicht klebrig an.

Hatte sie letzte Woche für ca. 6 Stunden für den Kontrolltermin drinn.
Schon da hatte ich einige Problemchen mit Brennen, Tränen und immer wieder leicht verschwommenem Sehen.

Heute dann die erste Runde auf dem MTB (mit der neuen Alpina-Brille). Fazit nach 30 km: Katastrophe :-(
Sobald es etwas zügiger bergab ging, war die Sicht weg. Ein bewusstes, etwas stärkeres Zwinkern brachte kurzfristig Besserung.
Aber als Dauerzustand nicht zu gebrauchen. Hätte mich 1x fast richtig übel lang gemacht :-/ Macht so weder Spaß noch Sinn.

Das Problem mit dem dem starken Tränen bei Abfahrten habe ich auch mit der normalen, optischen Brille. Bin dann kurzfristig fast komplett blind und hoffe auf das Beste ;-) Mit den Linsen wird es das gleiche Problem sein. Nur das die eben irgendwie aufzuschwimmen scheinen(?).

Die Frage ist jetzt, ob das an der Linse/Anpassung liegt und man evtl. mit anderen Basiskurven bzw. einem anderen Hersteller (und damit einer anderen Randgestaltung) das Problem in den Griff bekommen kann, oder ob man das Thema im Endeffekt direkt abhaken kann.

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen damit?


Dank euch.


----------



## doc2903 (13. Juni 2017)

Ohne dein Auge zu kennen ist eine Beurteilung unmöglich, allerdings ein paar allgemeine Hinweise:

Wenn Linsen nach 6h OHNE nennenswerte Belastung (Fahrtwind oder langes PC Arbeiten) Diskomfort verursachen passen sie nicht! Damit meine ich nicht die Parameter wie Stärke oder Basiskurve, sondern die Linse allgemein.

Ein Fluorescein Test, wie von dir angeregt, ist bei der Voruntersuchung durchzuführen, NICHT bei der Nachkontrolle mit Linse auf dem Auge. Ausnahme formstabile (harte) Kontaktlinsen.

Ein Keratograph ist für die Anpassung eine weichen Austauschlinse nicht zwingend notwendig, solange es ein Gerät gibt mit dem die Hornhautradien gemessen werden können


----------



## Deleted253406 (20. Juni 2017)

doc2903 schrieb:


> Wenn Linsen nach 6h OHNE nennenswerte Belastung (Fahrtwind oder langes PC Arbeiten) Diskomfort verursachen passen sie nicht! Damit meine ich nicht die Parameter wie Stärke oder Basiskurve, sondern die Linse allgemein.



Hmm...
Ich hatte sie bisher 3x drinn. Evtl. noch der Gewöhnungseffekt bzw. die allgemeinen Blütenstaub-Probleme.
Mal schauen ob das noch besser wird. Derart "lange" Tragezeiten habe ich eigentlich auch nicht eingeplant.



doc2903 schrieb:


> Ein Keratograph ist für die Anpassung eine weichen Austauschlinse nicht zwingend notwendig, solange es ein Gerät gibt mit dem die Hornhautradien gemessen werden können



Es wurde bei jedem Termin mit diesem Spaltlampen-Teil gearbeitet.
Ob da jetzt ein Ophthalmometer mit dabei war kann ich nicht sagen. Werde aber nachfragen.

Mit den korrigierten Werten komme ich eh nicht so gut klar. Fühlt sich an, als wenn das Auge immer angespannt wäre.
Mal schauen ob ich die gegen die alten Werte umtauschen kann (wohl eher unwahrscheinlich).
Werde die Tage nochmal nach deutlich längerer Tragezeit zur Kontrolle gehen. Mal schauen, wie sie dann sitzen.

Wäre echt zu schön gewesen :-(

Einen guten Anpasser im Raum Donauwörth/Augsburg/Aalen kann nicht zufällig jemand empfehlen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dakeyras (20. Juni 2017)

Ich trage im Alltag die 1day Moist mit BC 9.0 und die schwimmen bei tränendem Auge auch sehr auch. (hab bei Fahrtwind speziell bei Temperaturen unter 5 Grad dasselbe Problem) 

Zum radfahren trage ich jetzt alcon total 1 mit BC 8,5. Die schwimmen überhaupt nicht auf. Ob das jetzt an der anderen basiskurve oder an dem dickeren, stabilerem Material liegt, kann ich nicht sagen....


----------



## doc2903 (23. Juni 2017)

@Dakeyras : Eine Messung würde Aufschluss geben...9.0 oder 8.5 sind fast die beiden Enden des Spektrums.....


----------



## mtb_duke (27. Juni 2017)

Ich hätte auch eine Frage:
Normalerweise trage ich nur Brille.
Beim letzten Versuch mit Tageslinsen hatte ich das Problem, dass mit den Linsen alles weiter weg zu sein scheint.
D.h. ich habe das Gefühl mein Fahrrad ist 50cm höher, was logischerweise am Trail eher nicht so toll ist.
Was ist die Ursache für den Effekt? 
Danke und LG


----------



## doc2903 (27. Juni 2017)

Alle optischen Medien vergrößern oder verkleinern. Minus macht kleiner, plus macht größer. Die Stärke des Effektes hängt mit dem Abstand zum Auge zusammen. Da die Linse quasi mit Abstand 0 auf dem Auge sitzt, findet nur eine kaum wahrnehmbare Veränderung des Bildes statt. Die Brille mit Abstand ca. 12-16mm vergrößert oder verkleinert viel mehr. 
Wenn du nur das eine Bild gewohnt bist, fühlt sich das andere Bild unnatürlich an.


----------

